# JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?



## Murdoch (23. Juni 2010)

*JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Habe im Netz nicht wikrlich viel dazu gefunden. 

Ist jetzt nicht überlebenswichtig, aber bei meiner langsamen leitung ab und zu mal ganz hilfreich gewesen. 

Also installieren kann ich das Teil, aber beim Ausführen passiert nix mehr nachdem anfänglich kurz die Sprachauswahl und der Speicheort der Downloads abgefragt wurde. 

Weiß da einer was ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Bei mir funtzt es ..... Ich hab Win7 Home Premium 64-Bit 
Hmm was für ein Windoof hast du genau ?


----------



## Scheolin (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Hab Win7 64-bit funtz...

Schon mal Admin/Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert?


----------



## Murdoch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

@Scheolin
Ja habe ich beides schon versucht. Verschiedene Modi durch.

@Masterchief
Habe Win 7 64 Ultimate


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Java aktuell? Muß mindestens die 1.5 sein.


----------



## kress (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Würde auch sagen das es an Java liegt. Aktualisier das mal.
Btw: Läuft auch unter Win 7 Prof 64bit.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Ja habe das neuste Java Sun runtergeladen. Schon das 2. Mal.

EDIT:
Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es ein bischen tricky bei 64-bit sein kann das richtig zu installieren. Es soll wohl auch extra eine 64-bit version geben!?


----------



## dot (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Die von der Webseite sollte aber dennoch funktionieren.


----------



## kress (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Davon weiß ich nichts, hab keine Probleme bei der Installation gehabt.


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Nein gibt keine 64bit version soweit ich weiß. Notfalls hier nachlesen:  http://board.jdownloader.org/showthread.php?t=16354


----------



## enno2010 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

dann nimm CryptLoad , läuft ohne installation


----------



## alkirk (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Läuft eigentlich ohne Probleme unter Win7 x64. Hatte bis jetzt keine Sorgen damit


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Das kann ich nur bestätigen.  Keine Probs mit Win7 64bit.


----------



## V!PeR (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Also bei mir läuft es auch ohne Probs mit Win7 Ultimate und das schon seit der RC.
Hat eine Neuinstallationen auch nichts bewirkt?


----------



## Murdoch (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Also Neuinstall des JDownloader hat nix gebracht. Hatte vorher auch deinstalliert. 

Ne neuinstall von Win würde ich deswegen nicht in betracht ziehen. 

Vielleicht versuche ich mal cryptload. 

Wie gesagt ist auch kein Beinbruch, aber wurmen tut es einen schon wenn was nur bei einem selbst nicht läuft.


----------



## Murdoch (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Ich denke nun fast auch, dass es an meinem Java liegt. 

Habe nämlich bemerkt, dass vieles was mit java zusammenhängt rumzickt oder gar nicht läuft. 

Cryptload im übrigen läuft ganz normal. habe ich gerade mal getestet. Ok ist ja auch nicht Java basierend.

Hat einer ne Idee wie ich Java wieder hinbekomme? Das braucht man ja gerade im Inet sehr häufig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Hast du Java einfach mal neu installiert?


----------



## Murdoch (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Ja schon 2 mal. 

Das von SUN


----------



## xlarge (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Wenns gar nicht klappt, einfach mal testweise in ein anderes Vereichnis als Program Files installieren, evtl. funkt UAC irgendwie dazwischen. Bei mir läuft JDownloader aber auch in diesem Verzeichnis einwandfrei.


----------



## Festplatte (29. April 2011)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Wenn du einen 32-Bit IE nutzt, nimmst du die 32-Bit Version. Und bei nem 64-Bit IE die 64-Bit Version. Steht alles auf der Seite. Da steht auch man soll alte Versionen zuerst deinstallieren, aber als ich letztens ein Java-Update gemacht hab (bei Win 7 muss man sich ja ne neue Version im Internet holen, weil es keinen Auto-Updater gibt), habe ich einfach den neuen Setup ausgeführt und da hat er die alte Version selbst deinstalliert. Zumindest stand sie nicht mehr in der Systemsteuerung...


----------



## H@buster (29. April 2011)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

hm, merkwürdig. Läuft zumindest noch Minecraft? 

Versuch doch mal Probeweise Java 1.7 beta zu installieren, aber vorher natürlich schon das alte deinstallieren und wenn du alte dateien findest gnadenlos weglöschen ;D


----------



## cd700 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: JDownloader läuft nicht unter Win 7 ?*

Hallo... hatte das gleiche Problem...
habe aber bei mir ( in meinem Fall...) entdeckt, dass sich bei der Installation zwei Fenster überdecken...!
Nämlich das Fenster, wo man gefragt wird, in welchem Ordner man JD installieren will... wenn man da auf "Browse" geklickt hat, dann hat sich bei mir gar nichts getan, sodass ich den Eindruck hatte, ich kann das Prog gar nicht in einem anderen als dem angegebenen Pfad installieren... und der angegebene ("Standardmäßige") Pfad bei mir war immer mit "C:/Program Files" angegeben... ...und dann ist aber immer genau das passiert, was der Thread-Eröffner eingangs geschildert hat...
 Und irgendwann... nach dem x-ten Versuch ... *grrrr* ... ist mir dann plötzlich aufgefallen, dass wenn ich auf "Browse" klicke, SICH DOCH EIN FENSTER AUFTUT!!, es sich aber HINTER dem Fenster (mit dem "Browse"-Button) auftut!! Und weil es viel kleiner ist, konnte man es einfach nicht sehen... (nur durch ein "komisches Ruckeln" unten an meiner Taskleiste habe ich es dann durch Zufall entdeckt...)...
Also, man muss das Fenster mit dem "Browse"-Button nur zur Seite ziehen... dann müsste das Fenster mit der Laufwerks-/ bzw. Pfad-Auswahl zum Vorschein kommen...
So hab ich es zumindest gemacht, und dann hat alles Gott sei Dank ENDLICH geklappt...!!
Also das nur als kleine Anmerkung... und vielleicht als Tipp für den einen oder anderen ebenfalls Verzweifelten... 
LG


----------

